# Letter From Don Scott, Pres Of Natura Pet



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Didn't know how many saw this letter as the acquisition just took place this past Tuesday, June 1st.

Link: http://www.naturapet.com/news/letter.asp


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

More PR fluff, and no substance.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> More PR fluff, and no substance.


What would you like for him to say?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

the following statement, if they hold true to their word, will be key, imo. as ive stated before, the customer base is definitely different at those types of stores than at the big chain stores and grocery store pet food aisle. keeping the products in the smaller independent shops makes it less likely they will make any major changes to the products, imho. whether i believe this wont change over the long run is another story. but no, he said nothing unexpected. at the very least, it demonstrates an understanding of their current customer base.

_*Additionally, our commitment to your local Independent Pet Store continues to be our top priority. We are committed to distributing the Natura brands only within the Pet Specialty channel. This is where the natural pet food-seeking pet parent shops, and where we can provide cutting edge products and nutritional consultation to ensure you get the best products for your pet.*_


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i went to buy my bag of canidae grain free today for shane,and asked the guy if he had heard of the proctor and gamble buy out9 i buy my food at a feed store with etremely cheap prces...they have ALL the top brands,and its funny but they also sell nutro,iams,eukaniba lol) anyway he said yes we do,and it sucks we will not promote it anymore. he went on about how they claimed to never be a sell out. i just thought it as funny he was bothered by that instead of being bothered by selling iams and eukanuba.

oh he said hed order me regional red if i chose to feed it. although i msticking with canidae grain free at 49 dollars with tax for a 30 pounder.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> What would you like for him to say?


Nothing actually. I mean that statement was the only thing he could say.


----------



## 93-5G20 (May 21, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> More PR fluff, and no substance.


GMAFB, did you even feed Natura products? The substance is that the President and COO remains in place, as with his management team, the same manufacturing continues to be used, and they will keep the same distribution channel.

Beyond some sort of childish belief that daddy never moves on, and the owners retire, what is your complaint? 

This whole screaming about Natura not being the same food, is wonderful for RAW only feeders, but they would never be happy with any kibble.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

He's as honest as the President of BP. He would say anything because P&G are now signing his checks.

Dismiss yourself RFD, you dang P&G stock holder and dividend receiver. You know what P&G stands for? Pushy and Greedy! Stick that in your raw bone and smoke it. ROFLMAO


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Doc said:


> He's as honest as the President of BP. He would say anything because P&G are now signing his checks.


That's a cheap shot. I would agree that I'm less inclined to trust him as head of a stockholder-driven corporation than as an executive in a private family business who isn't required to maximize profits by whatever means necessary, but this is a little over the top here...


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

ziggy29 said:


> That's a cheap shot. I would agree that I'm less inclined to trust him as head of a stockholder-driven corporation than as an executive in a private family business who isn't required to maximize profits by whatever means necessary, but this is a little over the top here...


Having been around since the beginning of time years, I call them like I see them. No cheap shot. I hope they prove me 100% wrong. And if they don't change one crumb or raw material and supplier, I'll eat crow all day long.


----------

